# OpeniBoot brings Android to iPad, iPhone 4, and iPod Touch



## Kwartel (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe you bought an iPhone 4, and wish you had an Android device instead. Maybe you have an iPod Touch or iPad, and just want to see what all the fuss is about. Whatever the reason, the upcoming version of OpeniBoot from the iDroid Project might be what you're looking for. Plus, OpeniBoot loads Android 2.2 to your Apple device without the use of a computer.

OpeniBoot is the successor to Bootlace, which ported the Android OS to the iPhone 2G and 3G. This new iteration will support the newer generation of Apple devices, including the iPad, iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, and the 2nd-generation iPod Touch. See below for a video of OpeniBoot loading on an iPad.

If you're unfamiliar with such programs, all you need to know is that they are open source implementation programs that allow your iOS device to load an unsigned kernel, like Android, to your device. Once you have loaded such a program, you will still have the option to load the original OS. It basically makes your iOS device like a dual-booting computer. OpeniBoot isn't yet available for your newer iOS devices, but judging from the video, it should be along shortly.[/p]



Source



Dutch Source

Nice~! Though most people buy their iDevices for iOS, since the iPad isn't strong like the Androids from the same price class. Nevertheless choice is good! (Looks at his Windows, Ubuntu, Hackintosh tribleboot pc).


----------



## Maplemage (Nov 14, 2010)

Dualboot? I might get this =D


----------



## Nottulys (Nov 14, 2010)

I can dig it...


----------



## mameks (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice find


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 14, 2010)

Very useful once I get my iTouch!


----------



## raulpica (Nov 14, 2010)

I read about this a few days ago. I can't wait for it.

I should also be able to use PSFreedom with this, to jailbreak my PS3.

My iPhone will then be the ultimate Smartphone! MWAHAHHAHA


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 14, 2010)

Sweet. Now it just needs to be reversed, so that iOS and its apps can run on Android devices. I'd prefer that.

Now I just need some money.


----------



## Jamstruth (Nov 14, 2010)

Dualboot? I am interested now... I'll be annoyed if they've skipped my 3rd Gen iTouch though


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 14, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Sweet. Now it just needs to be reversed, so that iOS and its apps can run on Android devices. I'd prefer that.


That won't happen since Android is open-source so it can be ported, but iOS isn't (as far as I know).


----------



## SifJar (Nov 14, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Dualboot? I am interested now... I'll be annoyed if they've skipped my 3rd Gen iTouch though
> 
> I think this update seems to be mainly for the A4 devices...but they also are adding 3GS, which I think may have the same processor as the 3rd Gen Touch, so you may be in luck.
> 
> ...



I think some bits of it are actually open source, but most of it is not.


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 14, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have almost no programming skills, but I found this..
http://www.opensource.apple.com/release/ios-40/
and since it's hosted by Apple it must be legit! If this is the complete source, it is possible to port it to other devices! (As far my knowledge reaches..)


----------



## mameks (Nov 14, 2010)

You _are_ allowed to make changes to apple software, but you're not allowed to claim it as your own.


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 14, 2010)

Sweet! I can see my iPad all pimped out with this shit. Can't wait.


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 14, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> You _are_ allowed to make changes to apple software, but you're not allowed to claim it as your own.


So you can make a app which downloads the source, modifies it, compiles it and puts it on the device it's made for without violating the copyrights?


----------



## geoflcl (Nov 14, 2010)

Wowee, this sure is cool. I would have never believed this was possible, even in primitive form.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 14, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not full source I'm fairly sure, so no.


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 14, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> kwartel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad.. It was worth the try though. But my theory was legit?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 14, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...which hosts the source code to an extremely small subset of what's actually in iOS 4. There's some WebKit stuff in there, and some other stuff. Nothing else.


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 14, 2010)

I need this NAOW!


Does anyone know of a set release date?


----------



## Wombo Combo (Nov 14, 2010)

Will it work on Ipod Touch 3rd gen?


----------



## tijntje_7 (Nov 14, 2010)

This is seriously awesome.
I was waiting for android for my iPod 4g.
But DUAL-BOOT? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That's friggen amazing.

I need this NAOW!
Slyakin, you have told the truth.

I hope this will be released soon


----------



## Advi (Nov 14, 2010)

haha this is freaking awesome.

i have a 2G so supposedly, this Bootleace application will work for me....i'll have to see for myself.


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 14, 2010)

I am also beginning to wonder if this will support iPod 3Gs... That would be great.


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 14, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I am also beginning to wonder if this will support iPod 3Gs... That would be great.


Nope.. Besides this is (after researching) only the bootloader.. The source code from Android still has to be modified to work with the hardware.. And the maker of the bootloader said he won't do that part.


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 14, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's a good thing I have an iPhone 4!


----------



## mocalacace (Nov 14, 2010)

Is there any news on openiboot for the 3gs cause I've been waiting a long time to run Android my my 3gs.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 14, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maker of the hardware?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That'd be Apple. Of course they ain't gonna port Android to the iPhone/iPad/iPod Touch


----------



## Joktan (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow I really hope this will work on my iPod touch 3G.you can run like all android apps the right?


----------



## pistone (Nov 14, 2010)

bootlace 2.1 is released,this release has the ability to install openiboot and idroid 1.03 (2.2 froyo) on your iphone 2-3g directly from your phone no pc need , the idroid team is working for making the other idevices compatible with idroid
for more idroid wiki

iv installed successfully idroid on my iphone 2g but its still on early stage,the camera app dont work (missing drivers) wifi is buggy, battery drain fast ect
but the idroid team is working form making the idroid fully compatible 
so if you have an old 2g iphone like mine you can always install idroid for a fresh new air off apps (apple du not support iphone 2g any more  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    )

p.s android market is not preinstalled


----------



## Trademark3001 (Nov 14, 2010)

If this works on my 2g i will be happy. cause apple doesnt do 2gno more. its all about 4g now


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 14, 2010)

Um will this work on iPod Touch 2G MC model its supposedly  a 3G but it has the 2G hardware.  



			
				master00d said:
			
		

> bootlace 2.1 is released,this release has the ability to install openiboot and idroid 1.03 (2.2 froyo) on your iphone 2-3g directly from your phone no pc need , the idroid team is working for making the other idevices compatible with idroid
> for more idroid wiki
> 
> iv installed successfully idroid on my iphone 2g but its still on early stage,the camera app dont work (missing drivers) wifi is buggy, battery drain fast ect
> ...


If you can test out the browser does Flash work?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Nov 14, 2010)

Bad news for iTouch 3G owners
http://hexxeh.net/?p=328117620
Look at the comments, he says he needs a device to do it
*wishes he'd waited a week for iPT4G*


----------



## Joktan (Nov 14, 2010)

That stinks so badly...


----------



## KingAsix (Nov 15, 2010)

Thought I already posted this....but why would you want android firmware on your ipod and would this work on an iphone 2g


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 15, 2010)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> Thought I already posted this....but why would you want android firmware on your ipod and would this work on an iphone 2g


Android is awesome, for one. Also, most (if not all) official carriers of Android are cell phones.


The iPhone 2G already works with the previous version that has been released already. Google.


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 15, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> kwartel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD I failed~! Fixed it though!


----------



## pistone (Nov 16, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Um will this work on iPod Touch 2G MC model its supposedly  a 3G but it has the 2G hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



iv tested the browser 
it seams that flash is supported but you need to install android market to download the flash plug in

and if someone ask why android on iphone 2g its quite simple,apple have no more support for iphone 2g (i mean the firmware support not for client support)
so any app that is released for 3.2 firmware will not work on your iphone,but if you have froyo on your iphone you can install any of the new apps that is released on the android platform ,so new games tools ect
+ android has some great apps that apple would never put in appstore


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2010)

that is SEXY! *nerdgasm*


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 16, 2010)

Yay!
Im going from an android phone to the iPhone4, and now I can always go back to android if I dont like iOS


----------



## .Chris (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice. I might tell my friend about this.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 16, 2010)

I think it should be pointed out that currently iDroid (the name of the Android on iOS project) is buggy and slow AFAIK, and so it is not a viable replacement OS ATM, and is more of a "look what I can do with my iPhone" thing for now I believe. I think there are people working on it though, and so it should still be improving (but probably slowly).


----------



## playallday (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 18, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Isn't this really old?  I remember this from awhile back.



OpeniBoot is getting an update to work on A4 devices (i.e. iPhone 4, iPad and iPod Touch 4th Gen). 

Wonder if it'll be possible to use it with 2nd Gen Apple TV, get a completely custom OS on it, rather than a "frapp" or whatever they're called.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Nov 18, 2010)

Google TV @ Apple TV = Awsomeness


----------

